# Got bucked off and ended up in the ER!



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Yesterday I was at the most beautiful place! A bed and breakfast for riders and their horses. Beautiful restored farm house in Craftsman Style architecture, 100 year old restored barn with lush pasture enclosures and a wonderful group of lady "horsey" friends.

We started off doing an obstacle course with the horses. First was a mailbox you get the newspaper out and in the backside. All 4 horses passed with flying colors. The second obstacle was a plastic black 6" diameter corrugated french drain that was connected at the ends to make a complete circle on the ground. The goal was to get the horse into the circle and make a 360 without the horse stepping out of the piping. 1st horse, fine. My horse fine. 3rd horse while rotating in the circle got leg up and dragged the piping making it rear, dump the rider and bolt. That made mine and another horse spin and bolt about 20' while mine started bucking. I flew off at the 3rd buck landing in a clump. Couldn't breathe or move. Got up and wanted to faint so sat back down. My horse didn't leave me even though she was loose.

After ice packs and much pain, decided to go to ER and make sure nothing broken. CT scan normal, major contusion on hip and ribs, sprained knee. So basically all was good.

My question is.......do you think she was just bucking at the bolting horses who were 10' feet running straight at us or was she trying to get me off? She has never bucked before other than running and playing in the pasture with other horses.

Helmet on order so please no lecture on that. Also, once healed and in the saddle, is there something I should do first or just trail ride as normal?

Thanks.


----------



## Hearts Song (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, think about it. If you were her, would you try to get out of there as fast as possible if a horse was coming at you dragging a pipe? She was probably just spooked , if she's never bucked you off before and is perfectly calm doing little things like what you just described you shouldn't worry about it. Get back on and keep riding! She was just doing her natural instinct to run when she thought she was in danger. That's what horses do, they're flighty by nature.. even the most bomb proofed horses will spook once in a while!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would guess your mare just got unsettled by the other two horses rearing and bolting. About the only thing you might have been able to do would be to have pulled her into a one rein stop the second she started to bolt. But, once the get going, it's reallly hard to put that into action. When they are bucking, that's the only thing that will save you.

That isn't a very good obstacle course if a horse can easily pull it apart and onto himself. But, it's always good to work on those sorts of challenges whenever you can.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She got caught in the heat of the moment. First the horse spooked and with a horse you do have that fight or flight reaction. She obviously took flight before deciding what or where the monster was coming from or who it was going to eat. Then her adrenaline took over and she threw some bucks. I have a feeling she just got lucky when she dumped her rider...... 

I hope you feel better and get back in the saddle soon.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> That isn't a very good obstacle course if a horse can easily pull it apart and onto himself. But, it's always good to work on those sorts of challenges whenever you can.


Agreed. They probably should have used poles or definitely something more solid.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Take pics of the bruise.. it'll be braggin' rights some day!

I'm certainly glad you are ok!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

First off I'm glad you didn't get seriosly hurt! Bonded horses usually don't "try" to throw their rider...it is just as scary for them as the rider... They do however, very easily flip to the natural tendency to fear for their life when something out of the ordinary suddenly happens...( a pipe being drug certainly fits that category) . My recommendation is just proceed like its any other day when you feel up to riding...if you don't feel tense & apprehensive, neither will the horse! Good luck!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Think of it this way - horses are herd animals. It sounds like these horses are staying together, so they must have formed a little herd. It's just natural. One horse out of this herd taked off out of sheer fear. Think of if you and your best friend are walking in the woods. Your friend spins and yells SNAKE! You didn't see the snake, but do you really stick around and look? Maybe it was just a stick, but just in case, you take off.

Horses rarely buck for the purpose of dumping a rider. Greenies? Yea. Bad minded horses? Yea. Your sweet pony? I doubt it


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Bucking is typically a pain or fear reflex.

Once you are back in the saddle - business as usual.

Glad you are ok!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*ALL of the horses that day weren't ready for this test.* My old herd would often watch other horses misbehave but NOT follow _that_ lead in the 26 years that we went to local and national Civil War Reenactments.
You NEED to train to desensitize. Here is what I am doing with my two 6yo's tomorrow, since I'll be home all day.
1) Take geldings out and tie to tie spots
2) Complete grooming, including fly spray
3) 15 minutes lunging training/each
4) Till the small training ring right across the fence from them
5) Leave them tied one more hour, while I garden--100 feet from them.
6) Turn out and repeat at noon, while I MOW next to them, literally.
7) Turn out and tack up to school and ride when my family gets home. 
ANY thing that you can expose your horse to in a controlled situation will prevent this from happening again.
Try to put in training EVERY DAY POSSIBLE this summer, even if it's only a 10 minute session on the ground, but establish leadership with every training session.
My lesson horses--1st 10 years of horse ownership--were ridden OVER 1,000 hours/year. I tied them up to eat their grain every day, and they were worked/ridden by students with me teaching, on the ground, in the middle of a small arena 5-10 hours/week, from April to October, at least 3 hours every Saturday, October to April. Then, we threw them in the trailer for weekend events.
NO WAY can I duplicate THIS, but I can use the same principles. Horses get sweeter with use, just like a violin.
ONE MORE THING, *whenever you can pair up your horse with a seasoned, well-broken older horse. * They will gain confidence bc the older horse will NOT buck or misbehave when another horse gets fractious.
If you want MORE ideas, PM me.
_Really_ sorry that you got hurt. **hugs**


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Definitely the other horse bolting in your horse's direction triggered the bucking. Herd instinct is very strong. 

Just curious how many minutes you were at the ER before asking the doctor when you could ride again?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad you're okay! And yeah I don't think he was trying to dump you.. just got a little carried away with the fear response. 

The obstacle course is a disaster waiting to happen though...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Horses don't buck if they can't get head down, once it is down, pretty much all over if horse is bucking.

Glad you aren't hurt.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Well the hospital called me back Tuesday. They said their main doctor who does quality reviews on the xray films had a different diagnosis than the the one that read my chart in the ER that evening. Rib #4 fractured into pieces! No wonder it hurts so bad. Can't breathe hardly. There goes a good part of my summer riding...pooh.

And the piping is gone forever according to the owner of the B&B!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The like is for the piping.. not the ribs. Ouchie!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh honey..  that's insane!

Hope you start healing up and feeling much better soon!

It's a shame that you were the guinea pig in testing the safety of the course. There had to be some doubt about it not being secure enough for a horse obstacle course :/ Least it's gone now!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Be sure and be followed up by your regular doctor. Sometimes ribs fractured into pieces do NOT heal together again. And/or they can puncture a lung. Be VERY aware of how you're breathing and how much air you can take in. Broken ribs hurt like you-know-what, but when they are broken into pieces it can be really dangerous.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

HagonNag said:


> Be sure and be followed up by your regular doctor. Sometimes ribs fractured into pieces do NOT heal together again. And/or they can puncture a lung. Be VERY aware of how you're breathing and how much air you can take in. Broken ribs hurt like you-know-what, but when they are broken into pieces it can be really dangerous.


Thanks. I think I'll do that because it's almost been 3 weeks and the pain sometimes is still excruciating! Ouch!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

So sorry that rib is broke...bless your heart....I FEEL for you. If I were there I would make you some biscotti, bring a latte and swap stories with you.

I think your horse bolted because of the other horses just like others have said. Biscuit did that once...Horse exploded out of his shelter running towards us. Horses in paddock next to us turned and ran towards us too. Biscuit whirled around and took off....and I came off. Ugh. It was in the grass though so other than some bruises on my let I was fine. Now it makes me nervous when I think horses are going to explode out of something...:shock: I am a sissy. 

I got back on though. He had gone down to his own paddock about 50 yards away and I am sure his though bubble was "there was danger running right at us sister....I got us out of it and your big butt fell off...there is no hope for you!" 

I mounted up and rode back to the barn which was a big pickle for me. I had always said if I came off a horse again I would be too afraid to ride. Well, I wasn't...but I am careful!!!

When you are able you will be able to get up and go. Work on desensitizing your horse but unfortunately, we can't desensitize for EVERYTHING. 

Hope you are feeling better soon. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

"I got back on though. He had gone down to his own paddock about 50 yards away and I am sure his though bubble was "there was danger running right at us sister....I got us out of it and your big butt fell off...there is no hope for you!" "


You cracked me up on that! Quit making me laugh....it hurts my rib!!! You did!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry I made you laugh:twisted: 

I am sure lots of times my horse is rolling his eyes at me thinking "what on earth is she up to now and what does it have to do with The Biscuit".

He is a good boy and has helped me immensely with my confidence. I was thrown 3.5 years ago by a crazy horse I was considering purchasing. I hadn't rode really in 26 years. Got a horse anyway but have spent all that time trying to get my confidence back. Biscuit has been a godsend!!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Ouchie not nice I know the feeling!!

I was jumping my crazy mare and she took off early and I got pulled underneath her when she turned and I was scrambling to stay on.. I ended up being run over and breaking my ribs and having 6 weeks off school! Crazy thing is though, I got back on afer I fell and kept riding, never realizing the pain until the next morning.. My bad -_-

It's always the longest trip ever to the ER with broken ribs huh, I come off a horse an hour away from the hospital and boy was that the longest journey in the passenger seat ever. I was thrown something almighty man, crazy horse lol.

hope you heal up soon!! And don't let them strap you up, my dad shattered a rib while motor racing and they strapped it up which made it worse cause he couldn't move!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

They gave me a velcro adjusting rib wrap and said just wear it if you want. Most of the time I don't wear it but occasionally it does help support my posture after a long day.

HollyBubbles and QOS: Sorry you got thrown too. Sucks doesn't it?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Earlier this year my horse bolted after being attacked by an invisible horse eating vampire from her imagination. I think a bee stung her. She was terrified. I got off balance and I hit the dirt. I was sore but not broken. She came over to see why I was on the ground. She never even had any idea that she got me off. She acted perfectly normal on the next ride. (It was a couple of weeks because I was pretty bruised up.) I think that your horse will be fine once you get better. I cannot even begin to imagine my horse's reaction to a pipe that attacks and bites horses causing them to buck......


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I've decided pain or not, I'm going riding on Tuesday. I think I'll be fine even though I still can't sleep on my right side (where the rib is broken). Can't wait!!:happydance:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just be careful!!


----------

